# Pharmaceutical companies and uninformed guinea pigs



## Murrmurr (Sep 23, 2021)

I learned something new today. 
I don't know who this guy is, but I'm not one to "shoot the messenger." I prefer to take the time to do a bit of research.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 23, 2021)

Nigerians Receive Payments for Children Who Died in Drug ...​https://www.nytimes.com › World › Africa

Aug 11, 2011 — Although _Pfizer_ said that only 200 children had been given _Trovan_ or the ... died of meningitis in _1996_; in addition, the _drugs_ in the trial

Nigerian state sues Pfizer over 'deformity' drug - Business ...​https://www.business-humanrights.org › latest-news › ni...

Nigeria's Kano state sues _Pfizer_ over alleged use of children for _drug_ test ... _Pfizer_ Statement, _1996 Trovan_ Clinical Study In Nigeria


Pfizer is sued over Nigerian drug trials - London - Evening ...​https://www.standard.co.uk › ... › Home Page


Oct 1, 2007 — _Drugs_ giant _Pfizer_ today faces charges in Nigeria that it used children as guinea pigs for a new _drug_ in _1996_, killing 11 and causing others ...


Pfizer and Plaintiffs End Fight Over 1996 Drug Trial - WSJ​https://www.wsj.com › articles › BL-LB-39440


Feb 23, 2011 — According to thisCorporate Counsel story, the plaintiffs were worried about a recent 2nd Circuit Court of Appeals decision in another case ..


----------



## John cycling (Sep 24, 2021)

Everyone who cares about people should watch this video immediately.
Tony Lin has many additional videos showing the dangerous effects of the shots.
I'm subscribing to his channel on Youtube, and also to his channel on Odysee dot com.
=
Another video is about the testicular swelling and impotence in men that results from the shots. <--
Keep in mind only a small percentage of cases are reported, because each one requires an hour of paperwork.


----------



## Been There (Sep 24, 2021)

It’s no secret that drug companies have been performing medical experimentations in Africa for over 50 years. The newest one was the experimentation mentioned in the vid on African kids with Trovan. I think the government of Nigeria ended up suing Pfizer.

They also did testing with doing surgeries so far as sex reassignment or transgender. I don’t know or remember much more than that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I learned something new today.
> I don't know who this guy is, but I'm not one to "shoot the messenger." I prefer to take the time to do a bit of research.


Interesting, I did watch the video.  Always hard to know the full story behind these things.  

Medical research and testing is necessary to advance medical science.  Without it we would live much less healthy lives today.  That research does carry some risk.  However great care needs to be taken to minimize risk and always to inform participants in trials of what they are getting and what the known or possible risks are.  I know that is sometimes done, but probably not always.  And close scrutiny helps.

I did try to look Tony Lin up, but there are too many Tony Lins in the world for me to figure out who he is and what his qualifications are.  Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with him, I just can't tell.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Been There said:


> They also did testing with doing surgeries so far as sex reassignment


Is anyone suggesting that was done without consent and full disclosure?  I hope not, but if it was I would hope people go to jail, not just pay judgements or fines, but prison...


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 24, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting, I did watch the video.  Always hard to know the full story behind these things.
> 
> Medical research and testing is necessary to advance medical science.  Without it we would live much less healthy lives today.  That research does carry some risk.  However great care needs to be taken to minimize risk and always to inform participants in trials of what they are getting and what the known or possible risks are.  I know that is sometimes done, but probably not always.  And close scrutiny helps.
> 
> I did try to look Tony Lin up, but there are too many Tony Lins in the world for me to figure out who he is and what his qualifications are.  Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with him, I just can't tell.


Normally, people who participate in medical trials or studies volunteer. If it's a new medicine they're told what all the ingredients are and what the possible side-effects are, and they sign a waiver and all that, but it's all voluntary. If the trial is sponsored by a university or corporation, they sometimes get paid a modest stipend to cover the cost of travel and lunch or a cup of coffee or whatever, but that's it.

My point is, they are volunteers and they're fully informed.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I learned something new today.
> I don't know who this guy is, but I'm not one to "shoot the messenger." I prefer to take the time to do a bit of research.


The image on the video shows a guy giving a kid an injection the way you'd use a syringe injecting something into a vein. The only problem with that is, there's no vein in that area.   

It's obviously fake, so no, I'm not going to watch it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My point is, they are volunteers and they're fully informed.


That is the way it should be.  But the video makes it sound like it didn't happen in the Nigerian case.  Also hard to do with kids...


----------

